# Best ISP for me



## DrPepper (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay well I'm moving out the house soon and my mum is wanting to get rid of the cable tv and get a cheaper internet package.

We are currently on the Virgin XL deal which is 20mb. What would be a good provider that is cheaper than Virgin. Not exactly sure how much virgin XL is and neither is my mum but I'd like to see what you guys think.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2009)

Tiscali maybe. But Virgin is damn good.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 9, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Tiscali maybe. But Virgin is damn good.



I know but my mum said something about not being able to get internet only


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Tiscali maybe. But Virgin is damn good.



Virgin is the company pushing internet censorship.. (blocking all torrent programs ect..)... so... yeah...


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah that's my big problem with them and there internet throttling that drives me crazy. I'm looking for a more unknown company that offers good value for money for the internet.


----------



## AKlass (Jul 9, 2009)

Find Some cable internet company then split the internet cable with a splitter and get free basic cable!


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 9, 2009)

If the area you move to is cabled you can get internet only from virgin.

There 10mb service is only £20 a month without a phone line, etc.
I'm pretty sure if you ring and say your off with sky, etc they will lower the price. They seem to want to hang onto all the customers they can at the moment.

As for the tv, just get a hooky box off ebay or do some research yourself, there a piece of p*** to do!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 9, 2009)

just get sky as im preparing to do today, geting all 3 for 16.50 then sky unlimited broadband for an additional £10. You get a free sky+ box and free router


----------



## Darren (Jul 10, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Okay well I'm moving out the house soon and my mum is wanting to get rid of the cable tv and get a cheaper internet package.
> 
> We are currently on the Virgin XL deal which is 20mb. What would be a good provider that is cheaper than Virgin. Not exactly sure how much virgin XL is and neither is my mum but I'd like to see what you guys think.




The only ISP that can compete with Virgin Media in performance is *Be they have no bandwidth limit, I believe its £20 for 24 MB downstream and 1.3 MB upstream or £24 for 24 MB downstream and 2.5 MB upstream. 

I know 3 people that have BE's 24 MB package and all of them get around the same speeds and pings as me on 20MB Virgin, but considering that they've got no daily bandwidth cap and a higher upload BE works out at better value. (Remember you need a BT line whereas with Virgin you do not need a telephone line)

I'm actually one of the lucky customers, I actually got upgraded from 10 MB to 20 MB for free last week for being a loyal customer, we pay just over £40 for Virgin TV, a Telephone line and 20 MB internet, we also get free calls for the first hour of the call weekdays after 6pm and every weekend.


----------

